# Phụ nữ xứ nhiệt đới nóng ẩm nên chăm sóc da như thế nào?



## mai lan (13/9/18)

Không phải phụ nữ ở vùng miền nào trên thế giới cũng chăm sóc da theo cùng một cách.

*CHĂM SÓC DA TRONG ĐIỀU KIỆN THỜI TIẾT NÓNG ẨM*
Một vấn đề thường gặp khi diet chính là sự xuống cấp của da và tóc. Rất nhiều các công thức diet làm bạn thiếu đi những chất cần thiết cho cơ thể, chất chống ôxy hóa, chống các gốc tự do và chống lão hóa. Lượng collagen sản sinh bị giảm sút khiến da thiếu sự đàn hồi cũng như xạm lại. Vì vậy chăm sóc da mặt, cơ thể và tóc là điều quan trọng. Bên cạnh đó, nhiều người thường bỏ qua việc dưỡng thể cũng như dùng kem chống nắng cho cơ thể. Dưỡng da không chỉ đơn thuần là dưỡng ẩm mà còn bổ sung một phần dưỡng chất cho da và chống lão hóa. Chọn một loại kem dưỡng thể nhẹ nhàng ở dạng lotion như Kiehl’s Superbly Restorative Body Lotion hay Yves Rocher Precious Dry Oil là sự lựa chọn phù hợp.





_


Dưỡng thể Superbly Restorative Body Lotion KIEHL’S – Dầu dưỡng Monoi de Tahiti Precious Dry Oil YVES ROCHER._​
Khi bạn đã đạt được một hình thể mong muốn và chuẩn bị lên đường cho chuyến đi mùa Hè, đừng quên mang theo kem chống nắng cho cơ thể như Shiseido Wetforce Expert Sun hay Vichy Ideal Capital Soleil SPF50 với khả năng chống nước tốt để bảo vệ làn da khỏi lão hóa do ánh nắng nhé. Khi đã có một thân hình đẹp, khỏe mạnh, bạn có thể hoàn thiện vẻ ngoài với xu hướng Beach Makeup đang bùng nổ của năm nay. Bí quyết của trang điểm khi đi biển là sự cân bằng hoàn hảo của những loại mỹ phẩm có khả năng chống nước cao (waterproof hoặc water resistant) và phong cách trang điểm tự nhiên.

_


Sữa chống nắng Expert Sun Aging Protection Lotion SHISEIDO._​
*Lớp nền*
Thay vì trang điểm thông thường với 3 lớp nền: kem chống nắng, kem lót và kem nền, bạn có thể sử dụng kem chống nắng có màu và có khả năng chống nước tốt với chỉ số SPF ít nhất từ 30 trở lên để bảo vệ làn da khỏi tia cực tím, mồ hôi và cả sóng biển. La Roche- Posay Anthelios Tinted Mineral Ultra-Fluid Lotion SPF50 với công thức chống nắng vật lý, không mùi, giàu chất chống ôxy hóa phù hợp với cả những làn da nhạy cảm nhất. Hãng mỹ phẩm cao cấp của Nhật Shiseido cũng mang tới Sports BB WetForce trong tông màu sáng (light), có công thức mỏng nhẹ và khả năng chống nước đỉnh cao lên tới 80 phút. Phân khúc mỹ phẩm cao cấp thường vắng bóng một loại kem chống nắng hoặc BB tinted chống nước. Nếu chọn Chanel Les Beiges Sheer Healthy Glow Tinted Moisturiser SPF30/PA++ hay Nars Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer Broad Spectrum SPF30, bạn nên dùng setting spray phủ lên để tăng khả năng chống nước như Urban Decay All Nighter hay NYX Makeup Setting Spray – Dewy.

_


1. Kem trang điểm Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer Broad Spectrum SPF30 NARS – 2. Kem chống nắng có màu Anthelios Tinted Mineral Ultra-Fluid Lotion SPF50 LA ROCHE-POSAY – 3. Kem trang điểm Sports BB WetForce SPF50 SHISEIDO – 4. Les Beiges Sheer Healthy Glow Tinted Moisturizer CHANEL – 5. Bye Bye Under Eye IT_​
Nếu bạn tự tin với làn da của mình, chỉ cần kem che khuyết điểm trên nền kem chống nắng để đạt được làn da tự nhiên không tì vết. IT Cosmetics Bye Bye Under Eye Illumination màu Neutral Medium và Tarte Amazonian Clay Concealer màu Fair/Light là hai loại kem che khuyết điểm chống nước tiêu biểu. Chất kem này thường đặc hơn, độ che phủ cao hơn và khó tán hơn thông thường. Bạn có thể pha một lượng nhỏ dầu khô để tán kem dễ hơn.

*Kiểm dầu vùng chữ T*
Kể cả một làn da khô nhất cũng có thể có vùng chữ T bóng dầu trong cái nóng oi bức của xứ sở nhiệt đới gần xích đạo. Bạn có thể dùng một chút lớp nền kiềm dầu ở vùng mũi và trán hoặc mang phấn nén theo để dặm lại. Benefit Porefessional Face Primer không chỉ kiểm soát lượng dầu vùng mũi mà còn che phủ lỗ chân lông tạo lớp nền mịn màng và tự nhiên hơn. Nars Pore & Shine Control Primer kiềm dầu tối đa nhờ chiết xuất gỗ trắng châu Phi và oleanolic acid cùng các tổ hợp peptides cân bằng làn da. Ngoài ra Cover FX Custom Blot Drops với salicylic acid (BHA) giúp thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông cùng tinh chất dưa chuột và đu đủ cân bằng độ ẩm để da hạn chế tiết dư dầu.



*Màu mắt*
2018 là năm của phong trào “beach makeup”. Với những bộ bikini sặc sỡ hay kaftan họa tiết rực rỡ, bạn sử dụng nhiều màu sắc độc đáo hơn như sắc xanh lơ ánh kim Double Dip hay sắc cam đỏ của Daybreak và Heatwave trong bảng màu Beached Eyeshadow Palette hay bảng màu mắt Naked của Urban Decay. Nếu muốn chọn một bảng màu mắt đa dạng hơn, Tarte Be a Mermaid & Make Waves đem tới 14 màu cùng sắc holographic ấn tượng. YSL mang tới nắng vàng trên biển trong bảng màu mắt YSL Couture Collector Pop Illusion Acid Brights với sắc xanh dương mát mắt, tông màu nữ tính cũng như điểm ánh vàng.

_


1. Bảng phấn mắt Beached Eyeshadow Palette URBAN DECAY – 2. Sáp kẻ mắt Stylo Eyeshadow CHANEL – 3. Bảng phấn mắt Naked Eyeshadow Palette URBAN DECAY_​
Tuy nhiên những màu mắt, phấn má hay highlighters dù có phủ setting spray cũng khó giữ màu nếu bạn ở trong nước lâu. Vì vậy bạn có thể bỏ qua màu mắt khi tắm biển nhưng thay vào đó hãy chọn bút kẻ mắt chống nhoè (smudge proof) và mascara chống nước. Bên cạnh các loại kẻ mắt đình đám như Chanel Stylo Yeux, Bobbi Long-wear Gel Eyeliner thì Marc Jacobs Gel Eye Crayon cũng đem lại khả năng chống nước tối ưu và đa dạng sắc màu. Về mascara, Diorshow Blackout Waterproof Mascara cũng như Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill Waterproof đều tạo độ dài mi sắc nét và chắc chắn không bị nhòe dù ở dưới nước lâu.

*Màu son chống thấm nước*
Khi đắm mình trong bồ bơi hay đại dương gợn sóng, một chút sắc màu trên môi chắc chắn sẽ giúp bạn tươi tắn và ăn ảnh hơn rất nhiều. Hiện nay hầu hết các loại son nước đều giữ màu rất tốt và lâu trôi. Nars Powermatte Lip Pigment hay YSL Tatouage Couture là những ví dụ điển hình về độ bám. Bạn nên chọn những màu nhẹ nhàng và tôn da như YSL Tatouage no.16 Nude Emblem hay no.22 Corail Anti-Mainstream.

*Tóc*
Cuối cùng khi đi biển, bạn không nên bỏ qua việc chăm sóc tóc. Phong cách tóc sóng uốn nhẹ nhàng mang lại vẻ nữ tính bay bổng khi chụp ảnh. Để duy trì những đường uốn xoăn tạm thời, bên cạnh việc dưỡng tóc bạn nên dùng keo xịt tóc L’Oreal Elnett hay TRESemmé 24 Hour Body Volume Finishing Spray đem tới sức sống cho từng lọn tóc.

_


Keo xịt tóc Elnett L’OREAL – Keo xịt tóc 24 Hour Body Volume Finishing Spray TRESEMMÉ_​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

